# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week all classes of hay mostly steady
to firm, straw steady. Demand light for most classes.
Inquiries moderate to good. Grinding hay, in plentiful supply,
sold steady. Alfalfa pellets steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ load 200.00
Premium RFV > 170-185, loads 175.00-180.00
Good RFV > 150, load 170.00
Fair RFV > 130, loads 150.00
Utility RFV < 110 xx
Grinding Quality 55.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good xx
Fair xx
Grinding Quality 55.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good xx

Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good xx
Large Rounds:
Fair xx
Utility xx

Straw:
Large Squares: 60.00
Large Rounds: xx

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 170.00
15 pct 165.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
Agricultural Marketing Service - Home


----------

